

How I come up with (and kill) new startup ideas - robfitz
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2011/12/how-i-come-up-with-new-startup-ideas-in-4-steps/

======
jerryji
Great job for highlighting "your assets" and "your constraints", which
deserves much more attention than they are receiving.

------
itmag
Very cool!

I'm going to apply this to my own pile of ideas. Picking an idea and focussing
on it has always been my main problem. (See my idea-pile here:
<http://ideashower.posterous.com>)

------
mbesto
Nice, he's using the Business Model Canvas:
<http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/>

------
rhizome
For some reason this site is unzoomable on android and is basically
unreadable.

